# jon jones would pick jds apart



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

JDS is a great fighter and an awesome guy, but in my opinion he goes down to Jones as they stand now...

JDS isn't fast enough to pose as big of a threat to jones as most think. he has great hand speed. and excellent foot work. but he is entirely too one dimensional/ and flat out too slow to be able to land anything serious on jones. johnny could EASILY keep him at bay with his barrage of kicks, 84" eye pokes(jab). and coud easily back pedal his way out of any danger while picking jds apart. If two of the fastest lhw's in rashad and machida couldn't hit him with anything serious. while Jones was worried about takedowns/boxing/clinch/head kicks/leg kicks etc. how on earth would jds land anything serious when all jon would have to worry about is about is punches.

i'm not counting jds out 100% and it would be foolish to. i can definitely see him knocking jones' head completely off of his shoulders, countering a spinning elbow or something. but just in my head i see jones winning this fight 6-7 times out of 10. and i see jones being more conservative with his spinning stuff, significantly lowering the risk of taking a bomb.

agree/disagree?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah but he wouldnt stand too long anyway.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have JDS winning that fight. Jones is beating glorified middleweights and now actual middleweights. Fighting a 6'4 240lb beat like JDS is a whole different story.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I have JDS winning that fight. Jones is beating glorified middleweights and now actual middleweights. Fighting a 6'4 240lb beat like JDS is a whole different story.


jds would not be able to get inside b/c he will be eating these all night


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Rashad and Machida both landed pretty clean, heavy shots on Jones. 

It's not just speed (which he has plenty of) that makes JDS such a beast on his feet, it's his fantastic footwork and great timing. He's able to cover ground, get in and get out, and time his shots just about as well as anyone in the UFC. If Jones beats JDS, it won't be on his feet.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

the bad guy 13 said:


> jds would not be able to get inside b/c he will be eating these all night


I doubt it. He would eat one and land an over hand on Jones' exposed chin. 

Jones would need to take this to the ground. He might be able too. Probably would. Not sure if he would be able to keep him there.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

JDS isnt worried about Jones punching power. JDS would throw a barrage of punches at Jones and overwhelm him. Speed wont help him avoid that.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Jones has shown a decent chin, and even though JDS isnt the hardest hitting fighter at anything over 185 he can still Ko the likes of Jones..

this fight will happen in the next few years though


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I doubt it. He would eat one and *land an over hand on Jones' exposed chin.*
> 
> Jones would need to take this to the ground. He might be able too. Probably would. Not sure if he would be able to keep him there.


it would be difficult for jds to land a overhand with his 77' reach to jones 84.5' reach he would still have 7.5' reach disadvantage. so jds would not just charge like a mad man, he wont be able to with jon jones throwing a million side kicks to the knee keeping jds out of range of his punches.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

SideWays222;1652802 JDS isnt worried about Jones punching power. JDS would throw a barrage of punches at Jones and overwhelm him. Speed wont help him avoid that.[/QUOTE said:


> true, but he will be worried of jones kicks to the knee and TDs.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

The most dynamic HW of all time, with the fastest hands of anyone since Arlovski, a rock solid chin, impenetrable take down defense, and 40 lbs of muscle on Jones?

JDS would KO him in the first round. 

There's a few guys at HW right now who would KTFO Jones. Jones doesn't like getting hit by LHWs let alone HWs.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> The most dynamic HW of all time, with the fastest hands of anyone since Arlovski, a rock solid chin, impenetrable take down defense, and 40 lbs of muscle on Jones?
> 
> JDS would KO him in the first round.
> 
> There's a few guys at HW right now who would KTFO Jones. *Jones doesn't like getting hit by LHWs* let alone HWs.












jones has taken some heavy shots, his chin is A okay.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

the bad guy 13 said:


> JDS is a great fighter and an awesome guy, but in my opinion he goes down to Jones as they stand now...
> 
> JDS isn't fast enough to pose as big of a threat to jones as most think. he has great hand speed. and excellent foot work. but he is entirely too one dimensional/ and flat out too slow to be able to land anything serious on jones. johnny could EASILY keep him at bay with his barrage of kicks, 84" eye pokes(jab). and coud easily back pedal his way out of any danger while picking jds apart. If two of the fastest lhw's in rashad and machida couldn't hit him with anything serious. while Jones was worried about takedowns/boxing/clinch/head kicks/leg kicks etc. how on earth would jds land anything serious when all jon would have to worry about is about is punches.
> 
> ...


Well, as your awesome display picture provides :confused02: you have been smoking a little too much sir.

I'm a huge Jones fan and I'm here to tell you that if you think Jones would beat JDS you are on another planet.

You can keep posting those pictures.. yes.. we have seen them. Have you? JDS is a monster. He would impose his size and strength and I 100% garuntee you Jones has not been hit with even a REMOTELY as strong of a punch that JDS would clock him with. 

Jones would go in and use his reach (which keep in mind is NOT much vs heavyweights.. let alone JDS who can close that distance very very quickly, if you've ever watched more than anyone but JBJ fight and smoke you might be aware of this) 

Sorry but you keep posting these threads, this is the third I believe, of you gazing at your crystal ball on a weekend when you're a little too high to be posting. 

If you want to share you're crystal ball thought go to Sherdog they are all smoking the same thing. :thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)




----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

the bad guy 13 said:


> true, but he will be worried of jones kicks to the knee and TDs.


I dont think he would be. While Jones does that he leaves himself open. And a punch from JDS is alot more dangerous then a kick from Jones.

I just dont see it man. 

Anyway its all wild guesses until the fight actually happens.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think JDS would beat the living hell out of JBJ. Jones would not be able to just rag doll JDS to the ground and his striking isn't even remotely close to Junior's. Not close at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd rather see em vs Cormier and Cain.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

JDS would knock Jones out cold.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

JDS would knock Jones out cold. Jones' 84 inch reach didn't get him saved from Rashad and Machida, his chin came into play. JDS is the smasher of chins though.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Alright a few points to address here.

1) To call JDS slow is idiotic. He is probably one of the, if not the, fastest heavyweight fighter in the UFC. His footwork is excellent and his hands are second to none. They are major reasons why he could dominate power punchers like Shane Carwin and Roy Nelson, simply because the he could hit them and get away before they could hit back.

2) Jon Jones is one of the least mobile fighters at LHW, mostly because he relies on having both a height and reach advantage in his fights. Against JDS he would still have reach (84 vs 77 inches) but both fighters are 6'4" meaning the extra force behind Bones' punches (from throwing down at his shorter opponents) is gone. 

3) If you think Bones' reach advantage is going to play some huge benefit to him lets recall how JDS destroyed Stefan Struve. Not only does Struve have a longer reach than Jones, but he is also 7 foot tall. Junior made that fight look easy, getting within range and chopping the big man down in about a minute. Also, both Frank Mir and Shane Carwin had longer reaches than Junior but he managed to make those fights look easy.

4) Jones kicks are more annoying than effective. Rampage is simply an idiot and has almost never checked a kick in his career, so posting a bunch of pictures of Jones kicking him in the knees and hips isn't going to prove anything. Well, I'm wrong, it proves that Rampage can't defend kicks, but nothing else. Look, I can post pictures too!










Stop posting idiotic threads. Thanks


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> JDS would knock Jones out cold. Jones' *84 inch reach didn't get him saved from Rashad and Machida*, his chin came into play. JDS is the smasher of chins though.


ummm, yes it did. they only both got a good shot on jones through out the whole match. two of the fastest lhw werent able to really mount any offense on jj and while jds is fast hes not as fast as jj, also jon jones has great stand up defense, while jds is very hittable.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

BWoods said:


> Alright a few points to address here.
> 
> 1)* To call JDS slow is idiotic*. He is probably one of the, if not the, fastest heavyweight fighter in the UFC. His footwork is excellent and his hands are second to none. They are major reasons why he could dominate power punchers like Shane Carwin and Roy Nelson, simply because the he could hit them and get away before they could hit back.
> 
> ...


okay fist of all you are just a hater. sencond while jds is fast he probably will be at a slight speed disadvantage against jones. third struve does not have a longer reach(83) than jones(84.5) and struve although tall, is not a master of using his reach/range like JJ. jones would keep jds at bay with his jab and kicks to the knee.


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know.

The only advantages Jones has over JDS is his reach and diversity in attacks.

I think JDS is quicker with his attacks and has stronger attacks.

Who's stronger in the clinch? That, I'm not sure of.

You keep bringing up that Jones will keep JDS at bay with kicks and jabs.
I have a background in Tae Kwon Do, which is an art based on primarily on kicks. In TKD, we emphasize kicking with our feet, not our shin, to maximize the distance. Jones uses the same method frequently. Yes, he helps keep people at bay... especially people that lack experience in a kicking art. However, kicks are very easy to dodge, and IF your kick is dodged (and it just takes one), you leave yourself open for a very hard counter. With kicks, you commit yourself.

In regards to Jones keeping JDS at bay with jabs (like GSP vs Kosh?), JDS is a boxer before anything else. He will slip his way past the jabs and make Jones pay for extending his arm out.

That's just my two cents. I admit that I like JDS more than Jones, but I also just don't see Jones picking JDS apart like Jones did at LHW. If Jones takes it to the ground and uses grappling, that's a different story, one we don't see much with JDS.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Struve's wikipedia article lists him at 84.5, the same reach as Jones

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stefan_Struve

It had been remeasured by the UFC on 5/24/12 and was reported by Ariel Helwani

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f2/uf...es-now-6-11-5-2-12m-84-5-215cm-reach-2099475/

I'm not going to even address your first (this is the correct spelling of first by the way kid) point. Since it's just your opinion. I could have wrote you off as a nut-dangler but oh well.

JDS not only leaps in and out of his striking but forms his gameplan around that ability. Also he has never gassed in a fight, meaning he could keep that pace up for 5 rounds. I don't know how you can say that Jones is going to have a speed advantage when he has never utilized a quick gameplan. Jon Jones forces his opponents back with his rangy kicks and takes the center of the cage. 

The reason I say JDS has a speed advantage is because he fights fast. Jones fights tall. What will end up happening if you put those fighting styles together, well if they are the same height and JDS has experience against guys with the same length (something that NONE of Jones' opponents have had thus far) then things will end catastrophically for Jonny-boy. If 5'11" Rashad Evans could almost knock Jones out then what is a man his own size going to do?

JDS is much better at adjusting to his opponents gameplan than you give him credit for. Shogun, while I love him, always just does whatever comes naturally to him, meaning that he will often fall into bad habits and not follow a gameplan. Rampage doesn't gameplan, he just tries to throw big bombs. Lyoto really gave Jones a hard time and was winning the fight pretty nicely before he got too aggressive and was taken down.

Jones doesn't really use his jab as much as he could, he likes to use kicks as a range finder because he likes to keep as much range as possible. Also his hands are not nearly as good as people would like to imagine. He often leaves them low, something he can get away with because of his height and is a problem for a lot of tall fighters. 

Just think about this... if Stefan Bonnar gave Jon Jones his hardest fight and was also 6'4" what do you think someone that is much bigger, much stronger, much faster, and much much more skilled will do? Even if JDS and Jones were physically identical I would pick JDS because of his fighting style and his abilities. 

Then again why am I wasting my time trying to use rational and reasoning. You're a Jones fanboy and are pretty uneducated about the sport and about fighting in general. Not saying I'm the smartest guy in the world but it's enough for me to end this discussion here having said my piece.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

the bad guy 13 said:


> ummm, yes it did. they only both got a good shot on jones through out the whole match. two of the fastest lhw werent able to really mount any offense on jj and while jds is fast hes not as fast as jj, *also jon jones has great stand up defense, while jds is very hittable*.


I had to come back for this one because it's such a stupid stupid statement for you to have made.

According to the official stats page of the UFC, www.fightmetric.com

The man with the second highest striking differential (strikes to opponents vs strikes taken) is Junior Dos Santos with a 4.78 strikes landed per strike taken. Sixth place on that list is Jon Jones at 2.48 strikes landed to strikes taken. Meaning that Junior DOUBLES Jones' productivity in terms of hitting his opponent and not getting hit. So not only is Junior a more difficult target to hit but he hits his opponents more than Jon Jones does.

Stop saying stupid things.

To the mods: sorry for the double post.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

BWoods said:


> I had to come back for this one because it's such a stupid stupid statement for you to have made.
> 
> According to the official stats page of the UFC, www.fightmetric.com
> 
> ...












*look at jds vs cro cop*, nelson, carwin all got good shots on him


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

BWoods said:


> Struve's wikipedia article lists him at 84.5, the same reach as Jones
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stefan_Struve
> 
> ...


umm jds never gassed? he gassed hard against nelson and was visibly slower in the latter rds agaisnt carwin, and rashad never "almost" ko'd jj, you just reaching now. also JJ was still very green against bonnar when they fought, if they were to fight again jj would finish bonnar in 1 rd.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Junior would send him back to LHW, Junior has faced wrestlers, Junior has faced guys with really tall reach, Junior has faced kickboxers and destroyed them all with ease.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

rabakill said:


> Junior would send him back to LHW, Junior has faced wrestlers, Junior has faced guys with really tall reach, Junior has faced kickboxers and destroyed them all with ease.



True, but he hasnt faced a wrestler that does it all. Kicks, punches, elbows, reach, submissions, while jds is very one dimensional with his striking. JJ would outstrike him from the outside using his jab and kicks to the knee never giving jds a chance to get inside.


----------



## burdy (May 22, 2011)

this has to be a troll thread right?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

the bad guy 13 said:


> True, but he hasnt faced a wrestler that does it all. Kicks, punches, elbows, reach, submissions, while jds is very one dimensional with his striking. JJ would outstrike him from the outside using his jab and kicks to the knee never giving jds a chance to get inside.


If you think Jones would beat Junior in a standup match you are delusional. Jones uses his striking to maintain distance and control the octagon, Junior uses his for damage. Because Jones has so little power Junior would be able to walk through anything Jones has and hit him, it would only take one punch to knock him down then he'd TKO Jones. It'd be very much like JDS vs. Cain 1, tko in the first. Jones is a beast, but he just doesn't have any power in his strikes and that would make it so easy for Junior to walk through Jones' reach. Those kicks to the knee would do literally nothing.

Just because Jones kept an old unmotivated power puncher in Rampage at bay doesn't mean he would do anything to the HW champ.


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

Very interesting fight. I have JDS taking the stand up and Jones the ground fight. If JDS keeps it standing he has a good chance of beating Jones either by decision or ko. Once the fight goes to the ground there's no stopping Jones there and the fight could be over if it happens early in the round.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

the bad guy 13 said:


> umm jds never gassed? he gassed hard against nelson and was visibly slower in the latter rds agaisnt carwin, and *rashad never "almost" ko'd jj, you just reaching now*. also JJ was still very green against bonnar when they fought, if they were to fight again jj would finish bonnar in 1 rd.


Jon's coaches think otherwise: http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ocked-out-jon-jones-diego-brandao-is-a-hunter

You're also highly overrating Jones' kicks to the knee. They're busy kicks that catch opponents off guard. They aren't very damaging and will never end a fight on their own. They're mostly to get into the opponent's head and distract from other things Jon is setting up.

I would still say Bonner would make it to a decision with Jones or possibly lose via cut maybe, but a finish in the first round is a bit much for one of the sports most durable fighters ever. Bones doesn't have the precise striking Anderson does, so a spectacular finish is probably out of the question.

Concerning JDS vs Roy: When you spend an entire fight punching a guy as hard as you can and he doesn't go down, that'll tire anyone. Junior spent the whole first round power punching and landing. I also think a lot of people were misled by Joe Rogan's commentary since he kept commenting on how Junior was tired but JDS was still throwing punches that were incredibly sharp. The slowing of his movement was more likely due to slowing down after realizing that Roy was not going to be an easy out.

Like I proved earlier, I too can post pictures.


























I'm not a fanboy of JDS or anything, I just truly believe he would maul Jon Jones. I've also taken issue with just how poor of an argument that you are presenting here by saying "Jones will kick his leg that = win." If you believe that then you cannot be helped.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd personally pick JDS to win, but these threads are speculative at best. To say that Jones would pick JDS apart, however, is downright foolish.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'd personally pick JDS to win, but these threads are speculative at best. To say that Jones would pick JDS apart, however, is downright foolish.


Agree. I don't think he wins the fight at all if he stands most of the time. Reach isn't overrated. But the OP is overrating it. JDS would walk through anything he threw and land hard shots. 

It would be an interesting fight because of Jones' wrestling and length. Not his goofy annoying kicks. 

I would pick JDS to win that fight. But not saying Jones can't win. But Jones isn't going to win it standing and trading.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

the bad guy 13 said:


> jones has taken some heavy shots, his chin is A okay.


interesting that you picked Rampage for that pic, seeing as how the one time Rampage landed a clean shot on Jones, Jones literally turned his back and ran in the opposite direction.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd say he's throwing up this thread for a reaction, but I'll respond out of boredom.

Jones has no fights at HW, and has never felt the power of any of the big punches, let alone the biggest. Honestly, I wouldn't be hugely surprised if Big Country put him out with an overhand. I don't see Jones being able to take a loaded up punch, and when he doesn't completley tower over his opponents like he does now and is facing some difficult opponents with heavy hands and good size, I wouldnt be too sure on his outcome. JDS would KO him to me. I'd be more interested in seeing him fight Stefan Struve, cause I genuinley think Struve would be able to stand with him if he got his jab working, and if he locked in even half of the armbar that Vitor had he'd easily be able to have the length to hang on to it and finish the fight. I'd actually put a bet on Struve for the win there.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Haha.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BWoods said:


> Alright a few points to address here.
> 
> 1) To call JDS slow is idiotic. He is probably one of the, if not the, fastest heavyweight fighter in the UFC. His footwork is excellent and his hands are second to none. They are major reasons why he could dominate power punchers like Shane Carwin and Roy Nelson, simply because the he could hit them and get away before they could hit back.
> 
> ...





BWoods said:


> Struve's wikipedia article lists him at 84.5, the same reach as Jones
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stefan_Struve
> 
> ...


Gotta give ya credit on your excellent analysis all across the board. 

Winnable fights for the LHW title holder.
- Pat Barry
- Mark Hunt
- Roy Nelson
- Schaub
- Mitrione
- Lavar Johnson
- Ed Herman
- Big Foot
- Tuscherer
- Madsen
- Cheick Kongo

Fights I believe he will lose.
- JDS
- Cain 
- Overeem
- Cormier

Somewhere in the middle.
- Frank Mir (He can catch people in the striking dept., but you know what would have happened had he grabbed a hold of that arm. *SNAP*)
- Struve
- Big Nog
- Carwin
- Werdum
- Gonzaga

So yah he's talented enough to make a dent in the HW division, but he'll run into issues with high level grapplers and BJJ practitioners who grab a hold of his lanky arms or especially his legs. Frank if he doesn't get KOed standing has a high chance of breaking a limb. All HW fighters pack a punch so that goes without saying.

I'm very confident he will make a foray into the HW division within the next three years.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Well...We will find out soon enough... Jones is going to be moving up to HW because the LHW is the weakest division in the UFC right now besides 125lbs.

But I have JDS by quick KO...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

No one stands with Junior dos Santos and wins.

*no one*.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

burdy said:


> this has to be a troll thread right?


I can only assume it is, I mean the guy goes around telling others they are Nut huggers while nuzzling nuts himself.

Honestly Jones only has one hope and that would be on the ground, but to get the fight there he has to get within JDS's striking range, and manage to get the take down, I don't see him getting the take down, and if he gets in range he goes to sleep. It's that simple JDS hits hard, hits faster, and will KO JBJ if they ever fight.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

RearNaked said:


> The most dynamic HW of all time, with the fastest hands of anyone since Arlovski, a rock solid chin, impenetrable take down defense, and 40 lbs of muscle on Jones?
> 
> JDS would KO him in the first round.
> 
> There's a few guys at HW right now who would KTFO Jones. Jones doesn't like getting hit by LHWs let alone HWs.


Lets name them:

I can see DC Koing him
I can see Cain TKOing him via GnP
I can see Reem TKOing him via knees

who else?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I also have to believe that JDS would shrug off Jon's takedown attempts. Do people honestly not yet realize how strong Junior is and how good his TDD actually is? How Junior doesn't get proper respect when he (a) is undefeated in the UFC, (b) hasn't lost a single round in the UFC, and (c) has literally destroyed all of his opponents is beyond me. If anyone should be in the P4P discussions, it's Dos Santos.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

burdy said:


> this has to be a troll thread right?


naw hater, this isnt a troll thread. you see people disagreeing here but no one is going crazy or losing it, this is an intelligent discussion.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> interesting that you picked Rampage for that pic, seeing as how the one time Rampage landed a clean shot on Jones, Jones literally turned his back and ran in the opposite direction.


and if you read at the beginning i said if jds does manage to land something jj could easily backpedal to safety.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'd say he's throwing up this thread for a reaction, but I'll respond out of boredom.
> 
> Jones has no fights at HW, and has never felt the power of any of the big punches, let alone the biggest. Honestly, I wouldn't be hugely surprised if Big Country put him out with an overhand. I don't see Jones being able to take a loaded up punch, and when he doesn't completley tower over his opponents like he does now and is facing some difficult opponents with heavy hands and good size, I wouldnt be too sure on his outcome. JDS would KO him to me. I'd be more interested in seeing him fight Stefan Struve, cause I genuinley think Struve would be a*ble to stand with him if he got his jab working,* and if he locked in even half of the armbar that Vitor had he'd easily be able to have the length to hang on to it and finish the fight. I'd actually put a bet on Struve for the win there.


struve would get tko'd against jones and struve doesnt know how to use his reach/jab properly like jones is why he always gets ko'd.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

ArcherCC said:


> I can only assume it is, *I mean the guy goes around telling others they are Nut huggers while nuzzling nuts himself.*
> 
> Honestly Jones only has one hope and that would be on the ground, but to get the fight there he has to get within JDS's striking range, and manage to get the take down, I don't see him getting the take down, and if he gets in range he goes to sleep. It's that simple JDS hits hard, hits faster, and will KO JBJ if they ever fight.


and when have i called somebody a nut hugger? you a lie.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

mo25 said:


> Lets name them:
> 
> *I can see DC Koing him*
> I can see Cain TKOing him via GnP
> ...


why is he in the discussion? DC is extremely overrated.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

the bad guy 13 said:


> and if you read at the beginning i said if jds does manage to land something jj could easily backpedal to safety.


Only if the boy a sleep-walker, may mercy be shown upon Jones' soul shall this match ever come to fruition.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Complete troll thread by an obvious quintuple posting troll .

You can do better. Maybe.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This thread... My word.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

First thing I thought about when I read the thread title was....no just no. JBJ by all means is a threat to anyone, and very few people would deny his potential and accomplishments, but JDS is the baddest man on the planet. There is no one atm that I would take against JDS, not JBJ or even Silva. Of course IMO Silva is p4p #1, but size and power advantage would be too much. 

JDS would knock out JBJ without a doubt, at least this point in their careers. Like Psycho said, I don't think JDS has lost a single round since he's been in the UFC and has demolished every fighter he's been in their with. Who knows what happens in five years or so, JBJ will only get better, but now is not the time for this discussion because lets be real here.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

My eyes....bleeeed


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No one stands with Junior dos Santos and wins.
> 
> *no one*.


Mark Hunt would ******* bury Junior Dos Santos where he stands. ******* bury him.

Jones would tool JDS in every aspect of Mixed Martial Arts. Anderson Silva would also brutalise him in the first round.

******* bring on the end of this month. Yea, I'm also ******* drunk.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

mo25 said:


> Lets name them:
> 
> I can see DC Koing him
> I can see Cain TKOing him via GnP
> ...


Any of the hard hitting guys

Nelson 
Hunt
Carwin
Lavar Johnson, etc would have a chance to KO him especially early on

and any of the good wrestlers 

Cain
Cormier
Barnett, etc would have a chance to out muscle him in the clinch and on the ground

And I think we all wish this guy was trolling, but sadly he's serious.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

the bad guy 13 said:


> naw hater, this isnt a troll thread. you see people disagreeing here but no one is going crazy or losing it, this is an intelligent discussion.


The thread itself became interesting for the ppl contribution, but the title you gave to it ("Jon jones would pick jds apart") sustains trollish caracteristics.

Btw, It's Ok to make mistakes when posting while learning the Forum tools, but I believe you've been warned already about multi posts in sequence.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Not sure why people are tripping on your thread, its a reasonable opinion.. Im not sure when posting an unpopular opinion became trolling either..

when JBJ becomes a true heavyweight and looks like overeem im sure he will pose a lot of problems for JDS


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I doubt he would look like Reem.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

dsmjrv said:


> Not sure why people are tripping on your thread, its a reasonable opinion.. Im not sure when posting an unpopular opinion became trolling either..
> 
> *when JBJ becomes a true heavyweight and looks like overeem im sure he will pose a lot of problems for JDS*


Bonereem.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

dsmjrv said:


> Not sure why people are tripping on your thread, its a reasonable opinion.. Im not sure when posting an unpopular opinion became trolling either...


When the thread title is already the personal opinion itself, thown as an affirmation like that, it heats up things in a bad way and this is basic trolling. I can give the benefit of the doubt if done intentionally or not, but this falls in trolling category anyway. A better title for the very same subject could be: *"Jones vs JDS: Who wins?"* And from that, write your opinion for appreciation and discussion. 



> Wikipedia: In Internet slang, a troll ( /ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is someone who posts *inflammatory,[1] extraneous*, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as a forum, chat room, or blog, *with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response*[2] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.[3] *The noun troll may refer to the provocative message itself,* as in: "That was an excellent troll you posted."


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

the bad guy 13 said:


> struve would get tko'd against jones and struve doesnt know how to use his reach/jab properly like jones is why he always gets ko'd.


Jones doesnt know how to stop someone from armbarring him. See, I can be biased too.

Struve by Submission.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

dsmjrv said:


> Not sure why people are tripping on your thread, its a reasonable opinion.. Im not sure when posting an unpopular opinion became trolling either..
> 
> when JBJ becomes a true heavyweight and looks like overeem im sure he will pose a lot of problems for JDS


I think it's more his attitude than his opinion. His opinion isn't that far out there, it's the fact he's being kind of a dick about it.

I already gave him a positive rep because I respect the fact he hasn't tucked his tail and run during this absolute gang bang.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

You gotta be kidding me dude. JDS has amazing takedown defense and elite level striking (in MMA). I don't see this fight ending well for Jones. At this point I predict a stoppage.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> I think it's more his attitude than his opinion. His opinion isn't that far out there, *it's the fact he's being kind of a dick* about it.
> 
> I already gave him a *positive rep* because I respect the fact he hasn't tucked his tail and run during this absolute gang bang.


So you positive rep a guy that *yourself considered having a dick attitude* in this thread? Not mentioning he is being accused of trolling/multi posts in this very thead? 

You really should follow this link, man:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/75935-reputation-system-everyone-read.html


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

To be fair, I'm not ruling out a Jones victory, as anything can happen, maybe a lucky punch coz the fight will be standing for sure. But IMO JDS has so many advantages that....well Jones can bulk up like he said he would and it could be more even.

Do you all see this fight happening in the future? Coz I do...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I dont see it happening. Jones will need to dip his toe in the water at HW first, where I imagine he'll get scaulded.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> So you positive rep a guy that *yourself considered having a dick attitude* in this thread? Not mentioning he is being accused of trolling/multi posts in this very thead?
> 
> You really should follow this link, man:
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/75935-reputation-system-everyone-read.html


I said he ISN'T a troll. He's just wrong. People are allowed to be dicks, source: every thread on every forum ever. 

But I respect the fact he is hanging in there and defending his argument when most people would have just abandoned the thread.

There's loads of 'regulars' on here who do the exact same thing he's doing, but we accept it because they've been here a while. He's no different from you, GrappleRetarded, LyotoLegion, Roflopter or Life B Eazy. He's just newer at it. He'll get there with a bit of practice like all of you guys did. 

And as long as cowards are still running around leaving anonymous negative reps, I don't think pos repping a noob for acting like 99% of the board already does anyway is a big deal. But feel free to leave me 10 anonymous negative reps as a punishment.

The original post in this thread, is a good post imo, the guy is just going through the usual trial by fire that all noobs go through on this board and you guys are all trying to flex on him because you all have thousands of posts and think that counts for something more than it does.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

lol JDS would laugh all the way to the bank with the KO of the night bonus in this fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> And as long as cowards are still running around leaving anonymous negative reps, I don't think pos repping a noob for acting like 99% of the board already does anyway is a big deal. But feel free to leave me 10 anonymous negative reps as a punishment.


Just for the records, this "boot" does not fit on me. If you follow that link I sent you you'll find out that if you buy a full membership you'll know the 10 ppl who are neg repping you every day and also find out I am not responsible for any of them. You should know by now I address you directly when I have smth to say or ask. :thumbsup:

Btw, the mods know who is repping who. Why don't you make a formal complain?

I asked why you pos rep someone you called being a dick because it intrigued me. Got your reasons, I respect them while still finding intriguing. 

The thread is definitely good. The title was "trollish like" and multi subs didn't help. Gave him a heads up about those things. From my end, zero to do with him being newbie or not. I don't have thousands of posts, man. Who cares anyway? :confused05:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

It isnt the thread it's self that is Trollish, well, maybe a little, it's the manner in which he is flat out defending his opinion by posting an image in every reply and calling those who disagree 'haterz'.

You have to see how this kind of thread can be considered trolling by some. I think it's a little trollish myself, but im not exactly dishing out trolling infractions left and right as the OP hasnt done any worse than some of the regulars do.

Im actually really surprised this thread made it to 7 pages without needing to be locked.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killz said:


> It isnt the thread it's self that is Trollish, well, maybe a little, it's the manner in which he is flat out defending his opinion by posting an image in every reply and calling those who disagree 'haterz'.
> 
> You have to see how this kind of thread can be considered trolling by some. I think it's a little trollish myself, but im not exactly dishing out trolling infractions left and right as the OP hasnt done any worse than some of the regulars do.
> 
> Im actually really surprised this thread made it to 7 pages without needing to be locked.


I think his Name and Avy make him seem more of a troll then he really is. "The bad guy *13*" and a typical douche "Look at me i smoke weed" avy that loser stoners would have as their facebook pic. (Im not saying that Stoners are losers but there are alot of losers that are stoners.)
You add that with some of his posts and he comes off as a troll.

But when i think about it some more it just seems like he might be kind of new to using Forums. People that dont use forums often tend to have a different way of carrying themselves. 

Anyway sorry for taking a left turn there.


JDS would destroy Jones that we currently have. Maybe if i see Jones with 30-40 pounds more of muscle i would change my opinion. We forget how new Jones is to MMA and in 3-4 years i could certainly see him being a much bigger threat to JDS.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

the bad guy 13 said:


> and if you read at the beginning i said if jds does manage to land something jj could easily backpedal to safety.


Don't want to keep harping on about this like I do in every Condit/Diaz thread, but there is a difference between 're-setting' 'back-pedaling' 'circling out' etc and straight up turning your back and sprinting in the opposite direction. Once you turn your back, you are explicitly stating that you aren`t interested in fighting your way out of this position and you`re just going to make a run for it. 

The first three are fighting techniques used to create space and counter strike. 

The last one is what you do when you've lost a fight and your 'flight' instinct kicks in. Lets not forget that turning you back on your opponent is also very dangerous and certainly isn`t intelligently defending yourself as evidence by Yves Edwards` KO on Josh Thompson back in the day when Thompson got out of the clinch and tried to walk away with his back turned and got kicked in the back of the head. 

In my humble opinion, turning your back like that is the definition of 'timidity' which is and always has been a foul under the unified rules of MMA. Thompson obviously has the excuse that he was getting absolutely mugged at the time and didn`t really have the time to turn around anyway. I`m more using that example to show how dangerous having your back turned to your opponent is. 

It's the same reason they have a shot clock in basketball, have a turnover on downs in football, the goalie is only allowed to hold the ball for 6 seconds in soccer and on, and on, and on. It's because simply getting up on points and then just stalling or playing `keep away` until the time runs out isn't in the spirit of the game. Of any game. 

In PRIDE they had yellow cards for this type of behavior which cost you money from your purse (you could even be disqualified!), but under the unified rules of MMA the only time I`ve seen a referee properly employ the `timidity` foul was when Nick Serra refused to come up off his back during a fight and basically refused to fight unless his opponent would politely come and lie down in his guard.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

SideWays222;1653318[B said:


> ]I think his Name and Avy make him seem more of a troll then he really is. "The bad guy *13*" and a typical douche "Look at me i smoke weed"[/B] avy that loser stoners would have as their facebook pic. (Im not saying that Stoners are losers but there are alot of losers that are stoners.)
> You add that with some of his posts and he comes off as a troll.
> 
> But when i think about it some more it just seems like he might be kind of new to using Forums. People that dont use forums often tend to have a different way of carrying themselves.
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

the bad guy 13 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Take my word for it... 222 wasnt my first choice or second. Its something i down right hate about this account. But im stuck with it so i deal. Im used to using the same username for EVERYTHING and then this account is different and it drives me nuts.

Now whats your excuse??? 13 have some kind of special meaning??? That might be okay then.

I am actually really curious why you chose the number 13. 

and not 420

:smoke02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Keep the discussion around the original topic or this thread is done. Don't like the thread, leave and don't look back. Also personal matters should go to PM. 

At this point i see JDS KO'ing Jones. Who knows what's in store for Jones though. How's he going to adapt a new weight class? How much would he pack on and how would it affect him? But yeah, the LHW Jones get's put down imo.


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

simply disagree.. if it was true, jones would get 1-2 fights at hw.. but he doesnt! and he thinks wise if you ask me..


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd Imagine Jones will dip his toe into the HW division a few times over the coming years before he goes up permanently. PRetty much like Anderson did with the LHW division.

Expect Jones to continue defending his LHW belt whilst occasionally going up to HW to fight mid-low level guys.

It's gonna be a looooong time til Jones fights JDS, if ever.


----------

